# Minn Kota On board chargers?



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

After looking into it, Minn Kota has the only 3 bank onboard charger with at least 10 amps per bank that will fit into my limited space. Does anyone have any experience with their onboard chargers? I need a quaility unit that will last. Thanks.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I have had one on my boat since 2004 and never had a hiccup (knock on wood).


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I have one for sale. $125 you pick up in Akron or $135 shipped.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

I have the same--works great. No issues, on my second year.


----------

